# Photo Phile Contest: Best Dressed



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

[align=center]Because I know there are those who would be disappointed if we didn't have it! 





[/align][align=center]*If you post more than one photo of your rabbit in this category, please expect a PM from me, asking nicely about which one to keep in for the contest. I'm sorry, but we will only have room in the yearbook for ONE photo for each category. So we can only have ONE photo entered for each rabbit. Thank You!!!!*[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Fluffy,


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never tried dressing my buns. This is the first time I manage to tie that ribbon on Coco.  Is that considered as dressed?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's Toby lookin' good and disapprovin'! 




(Unfortunately, I don't have a version of this picture without the writing!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 4, 2009)

Wearing a bag counts as clothes, right?

Skyler


----------



## amundb (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnet


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TinysMom (Jun 5, 2009)

[align=center]*Audrey*
[/align]


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Jun 18, 2009)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2009)

Wilbur & Jackie






Winston & Vega







Buttercup






Daisy Mae






Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2009)

Puck the Pirate


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2009)

Tiny - refusing to wear his hat...but it IS clothing!


----------

